# growth under gill



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

about 3-4 months ago i noticed a hard looking white mass protruding from my bettas gilll...it's still here and slowly growing 

anyone seen anything like this before or knows what it is?

first pic is from today and the others are from when i first noticed it a few months ago


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's not on his gills..... It doesn't look like a fungus.... 

I can only guess that it's a tumor of some kind...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

How's he doing?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> How's he doing?


Hes good but to be honest i haven't really checked him over in a while- the growth kind of creeps me out so I tend not to look at it... Last time I looked it did look a little bigger....his eye is also still messed up and im almost certain he's blind in that eye. Right now he's living in a cup for a few days while I re silicone the dividers in- when he's back in tank I will do a visual exam lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i messed up


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Scholz said:


> Well it's not on his gills..... It doesn't look like a fungus....
> 
> I can only guess that it's a tumor of some kind...


its notta toomah


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

a few days ago when I put him back in the tank the growth was all red and looked bloody... Now all the red is gone but the growth has been flaking off and his cheeks look like they have "dry skin" all over them  Overall he's looking very pale and unhealthy.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

: ( poor thing... I feel for you My female puffer is in horrible shape and she isn't getting any better it's just a matter of time now...


----------

